
Nobel winner retracts paper from Science - magoghm
https://retractionwatch.com/2020/01/02/nobel-winner-retracts-paper-from-science/
======
gus_massa
Note that it is an article published after she won the Nobel. Also, she was
not the first* or second* author that did most of the job. She was the
corresponding author anyway.

* These authors contributed equally to this work

